
Apply HN: DentalStack – A Platform for High Quality Dental Products - drc511
Hi there .<p>Lets be honest , we usually don&#x27;t like to go to a Dental Office ,but what if you dared to go and still have problems after going to them?<p>You better hate it !<p>It occurs sometimes due to Quality of Dental Products being used.<p>So,Let&#x27;s look little deeper.<p>Market :  Undisrupted  &gt;60 Yrs  ~ 14.4 billion<p>Pains  : Many players but they play same game Buy-&gt;Procure-&gt;Consume Value<p>1.High Quality Manufacturers Suffer due to dependence on Third party supply chain.<p>2.Dentist Suffer paying high prices<p>*Severe pain points : there are serious lawsuits going on right now<p>Pain Killer :<p>A Marketplace + Platform that enable<p>1.Dentist to buy High Quality Dental products at Lowest price<p>2.Manufactures gets their share of Market , who creates HQ Products.<p><pre><code>   &quot;Patients Happy !!&quot;
 </code></pre>
Link to LF MVP : <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1TO16Mv" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1TO16Mv</a><p>(Demo Available on Request)<p>Thanks
======
bestattack
Brings a whole new meaning to "pain point". I love it. As a person who needs
dental work, I'd love to know which dentists in my region use your tech.

~~~
drc511
We would love to !

One genuine request, If you may able to share and get us more visibility, it
will help achieve what is small but significant change.

